# Surf Casting Reel Advice Penn 309M or Jigmaster 500L



## Scootster

I am setting up a couple of surf rods for shark fishing. Most of the time I will be casting the baits out. I have a limited budget. I am planning on picking up a couple 12' Ugly Stick casting rods. My local Walmart has a few reels on clearance. They are:

Penn 309M
Penn 500L Jigmaster
Penn 220 GTO
Okuma Classic Pro302L

Which of these reels is best suited for surf fishing? Are there advantages and disadvantages between these reels? Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## fabian31268

id go with an older jigmaster . the new penn stuff is ****


----------



## Jolly Roger

the Penn 500L Jigmaster is the best choice out of your list


----------



## fishbagger

*Jigmaster*

The Jigmaster has a better clutch system and has all metal gears plus the jigmaster has outer rings making it a little bit tougher.Low gear ratio
so you can haul in the big ones. dont get the 500S its gear ratio is 5to1 
no power reel.Hope this helps.


----------



## goodwood

jigmaster


----------



## Scootster

Thanks for the help everyone. I appreciate it. I was also looking on ebay last night and saw older jigmasters and squidders. Which is better the jigmaster or squidder. The most common size of squidder I saw was 140 is this the size I would want if the squidder is better?

Thanks Again!


----------



## bubbas kenner

Sguidder is a great casting reel just not much line capasity go with it or the junkmaster is second but dont try tocast a 309 or a 209 they are boat reels .I started 30 years ago with sguidder now i throw 113 hlw penn.


----------



## tank8677

i have modified 209, 309, and stock jigmaster for surf fishing..the jigmaster still out perform the 209 and 309.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

if you are in it for the long haul , skip any level wind reel for several reasons. 

go jigmaster or the older newells

might look into the tiburon frames as well


----------



## DANO

Jigmaster would be the better of the 2.


----------



## BigArt

*Surf reel*

In my opinion the 40 or 50 daiwa sealine cant be beat for surf fishing . They offer a fast gear ratio and large capacity of line and are just smooth reels . I would try to stay away from level wind reels for the beach . As for price they usually run around $130 but you can find some really clean* cheap* reels on ebay .:dance:_ *I use a 50 daiwa offshore and have landed large AJ's,Snapper, Shark,cudas etc. They are in my opinion the best for the price !*_:dance:


----------



## FishAddictEJ

I uas the jigmaster on a 8ft ugly stick and it can cast perty far.


----------



## C-Rob

From the initial list that you gave:

Jigmaster, they are easy to maintain and there is very little to fail.

If you do some ebay shopping and decide to stick with older Penn reel:

-Jigmaster 500--there are some older ones with stainless spools that are very affordable

-Jigmaster 505hs--same as the 500 but w/ higher gear ratio and ball-bearings

-Squidder 140--same as above but smaller and slower ratio (essentially)


----------



## pg542

If you can find one, the old Penn magpower 990 (or 980) is IMO one of the finest surfchunkers ever built.....I still use mine and most likely would never part with them. You can still see'em once in a while on Ebay.,,,,, But out of your list ,,yeah the JM is my choice too.


----------



## troutless

I would go with a Diawa 's sealine 50. You can go to Charkbait. Com. The price is $109.00, plus they will pay shipping. They cast awesome.


----------



## scrambler

I started off fishing with jigmasters and they are a great basic workhorse reel. I have also used squidders but with the lower line capacity and very low gear ratio, the jigmaster is a much better choice.


----------



## Dennis M

I got the jigmaster slammer combo for $122. Havent fished with yet except taking it to the catfish hole while my buddy and my bro set up trotlines. I can cast it 50 yards no problem. Casted a little farther with the spool tension loosened a little and the drag about halfway. Done good a couple times but I keep ratnesting for the most part. First baitcast I've owned so I'll get it down. Other than that I like what I payed for.


----------



## ssmarinaman

IMHO.. Jigmaster, and if you can find HS (high speed) even better..I have been use jigmasters surf fishing most of my life, I have a few 30 plus years old and a few just a two years old,, they cast the same and perform the same, the only way you can tell them apart is the handle, they are work horses and will last a life time, ( reels are only as good as the owner taken can of them) I have mine on uglys and american rod smith, all 10 footer stiffy. also. if you mag them it will help with casting. I'm just saying..


----------

